# [Carte Graphique] Frequence max trop basse (résolu)

## lefta

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, en cherchant des tweaks pour les drivers radeon (open source), j'ai découvert la commande :

```
 cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/radeon_pm_info 
```

Résultat :

```
default engine clock: 500000 kHz

current engine clock: 219370 kHz

default memory clock: 800000 kHz

current memory clock: 299250 kHz

voltage: 900 mV

PCIE lanes: 16

```

Le problème, c'est que ma carte graphique a une fréquence maximale de 680 MHz, soit 36% de plus, ce qui n'est pas négligeable.

Ma config :

Dell studio 1555

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570

kernel : 3.3.1-gentoo

drivers : open source

Si vous avez besoin d'autres informations, je les fournirais avec plaisir.

Merci d'avance   :Smile: Last edited by lefta on Sat Apr 21, 2012 5:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Déplacé depuis "Kernel & Hardware" à "française" où il sera, espérons attirer davantage l'attention. @lefta, bonne chance.

- John

----------

## guilc

Salut,

Es-tu sûr de la fréquence maximale ? C'est la fréquence préconisée par AMD effectivement, mais c'est une préconisation : les constructeurs peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent. Peut-être que Dell a abaissé cette fréquence (pour maximiser l'autonomie par ex) ?

J'ai rapidement googlé, mais je ne trouve pas de spec Dell suffisamment complète pour indiquer cette info...

Parce que bon, ça sert à rien de creuser plus avant si cette hypothèse est la bonne  :Laughing: 

----------

## lefta

Sur Windows, je m'étais "amusé" à overclocker ma carte graphique (et j'ai vite arrêté   :Rolling Eyes:  ) . Ati tray tools m'indiquait bien 680 MHz de base. Et je n'avais aucun problème en paramètrant ma carte à 680 MHz, même si j'ai eu des arrets de sécurité (chaleur) en frisant les 700.

Edit : J'avais été obligé de modifier un fichier d'ATT pour en être capable. Je ne sais pas si c'est qui a faussé le résultat, mais sur une installation clean de Windows et d'ATT, il m'indique que le bios lui indique 500 MHz...  

@guilc : Merci d'avoir pointé le problème, je n'y aurais pas pensé   :Smile: 

Existe t'il un moyen de passer les indications du bios afin de forcer les drivers radeon à utiliser les 680 MHz?

Edit 2 : Je vais plutot créer un nouveau sujet, ma question ayant changé.

----------

